# 2 Kleine Probleme beim booten

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe 2 kleine Probleme.

1) Ich will meine atheros Karte beim Systemstart direkt in den Master Mode laden.

Dazu muss ich laut docs machen: modprobe ath_pci autocreate=ap

Das klappt auch.

Ich habe in /etc/modules.d/ath_pci

```
options ath_pci autocreate=ap
```

In /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
BlackBox / # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

gspca

ath_pci

```

Das Problem ist aber nun, scheinbar läft udev noch bevor gentoo die Module schon. Damit habe ich das Problem, dass die Atheros Karte im Client Modus ist und somit kein Master kann und ich manuell neuladen muss ...

Wie kann ich das reparieren?

Mein zweites Problem ist eher kosmetischer Art, ist aber nervig:

Schaut die 3 Fehler auf diesem Bild: http://whforum.ath.cx/files/img_0126.jpg

Ich habe viele Partitionen für einzelne Ordner. Liegt das daran? Kann ich hier was ändern damit diese Fehler nicht mehr auftauchen?

```
BlackBox / # cat /etc/fstab

# Flepo Mini PC2+

# <fs>                          <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                                  <dump/pass>

# Boot

/dev/sda1                       /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime,nodev                  1 1

/dev/sda2                       /               ext3            defaults,noatime,nodev                  1 1

# Main

/dev/sda5                       /home           ext3            defaults,noatime,nodev                  1 2

/dev/sda6                       /opt            ext3            defaults,noatime,nodev                  0 2

/dev/sda7                       /srv            reiserfs        defaults,noatime,nodev,notail           0 2

/dev/sda8                       /usr            ext3            defaults,noatime,nodev                  1 2

/dev/sda9                       /usr/portage    reiserfs        defaults,noatime,nodev,notail           0 0

/dev/sda10                      /var            ext3            defaults,noatime,nodev                  1 2

# Swap

/dev/sda11                      none            swap            sw                                      0 0

# Wechseldatenträger

#/dev/sdb                       /media/floppy   auto            noauto,rw,user,sync                     0 0

#/dev/sdc                       /media/cdrom    auto            noauto,ro,user                          0 0

#/dev/sdd                       /mnt/usbstick   auto            noauto,rw,user,sync                     0 0

# System

proc                            /proc           proc            defaults                                0 0

# Temp

shm                             /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec,size=256M,mode=1777 0 0

tmp                             /tmp            tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec,size=128M,mode=1777 0 0

# GMX Mediacenter

https://mediacenter.gmx.de      /mnt/GMX        davfs           noauto,user                             0 0

```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Athreos Modul:

vielleicht fest in den Kernel einbinden und den Parameter als Bootparameter in die /boot/grub/menu.lst eintragen.

Bezüglich der System.map: einfach die System.map aus /usr/src/linux/System.map nach /boot kopieren.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Athreos Modul:
> 
> vielleicht fest in den Kernel einbinden und den Parameter als Bootparameter in die /boot/grub/menu.lst eintragen.
> 
> Bezüglich der System.map: einfach die System.map aus /usr/src/linux/System.map nach /boot kopieren.

 

Hi!

Wie in den Kernel einbinden ?! Das Atheros Modul wird doch durch emerge madwifi-ng installiert ?!

System.map ist in /boot längst drin  :Sad: 

```
BlackBox log # ls -la /boot

insgesamt 4691

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    1024  5. Feb 21:57 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root    1024 18. Feb 20:02 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 24. Jan 21:38 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   41711 18. Feb 15:43 config-2.6.20-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  491073 31. Jan 23:46 fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  398764 31. Jan 23:47 fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-640x480

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  435382 31. Jan 23:46 fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-800x600

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 25. Jan 15:22 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 30. Aug 19:04 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1748432 18. Feb 15:43 kernel-2.6.20-gentoo

drwx------  2 root root   12288 24. Jan 21:04 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 25. Jan 15:14 memtest86plus

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  820181 18. Feb 15:43 System.map

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  820181 18. Feb 15:43 System.map-2.6.20-gentoo

```

----------

## mv

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> System.map ist in /boot längst drin 

 

Ja, aber /boot ist eine gesonderte Partition, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht gemounted ist.

Ebenso ist /usr/src/linux zu diesem Zeitpunkt ebenfalls nicht gemounted.

Ich habe das selbe Problem und ebenfalls keine Lösung.   :Sad: 

So muss ich regelmäßig händisch modules-update --force aufrufen...

----------

## ConiKost

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   System.map ist in /boot längst drin  
> 
> Ja, aber /boot ist eine gesonderte Partition, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht gemounted ist.
> 
> Ebenso ist /usr/src/linux zu diesem Zeitpunkt ebenfalls nicht gemounted.
> ...

 

Kann man nicht früher mounten lassen?

----------

## mv

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Kann man nicht früher mounten lassen?

 

Nur wie?

Einfügen des Scripts 

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

   before modules

}

start() {

   ebegin "Mounting ext2 filesystems"

   mount -at ext2

   eend $? "Some ext2 filesystem failed to mount"

}
```

 ins runlevel boot (und anschließendes Ausführen von depscan.sh -u) nützt nichts:

Das Script kommt viel zu spät zum Zug (sogar nach localmount, was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe).

----------

## ConiKost

Hmm, das ist dumm ... 

Hat jemand noch ne Idee zu meinem ersten Problem? Das wäre mir wichtig ...

----------

## Freiburg

hast  du mal ein module_update ausgeführt? bei mir funktioniert das so ohne Probleme...

----------

## ConiKost

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> hast  du mal ein module_update ausgeführt? bei mir funktioniert das so ohne Probleme...

 

Hi!

Ich habe ein einfaches "BlackBox ~ # modules-update" durchgeführt.

----------

## mv

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hat jemand noch ne Idee zu meinem ersten Problem? Das wäre mir wichtig ...

 

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_141359.xml

----------

## ConiKost

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Hat jemand noch ne Idee zu meinem ersten Problem? Das wäre mir wichtig ... 
> 
> http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_141359.xml

 

Versteh ich das also richtig, dass ich nix dagegen machen kann?

----------

## mv

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Versteh ich das also richtig, dass ich nix dagegen machen kann?

 

Doch: Du musst das Modul blacklisten - dann greift das normale /etc/init.d/modules (Der Thread enthielt doch genau diesen Vorschlag...)

Allerdings stand auch irgendwas in dem Thread, dass das blacklisten im Moment mit /etc/modules.d nicht so problemlos realisierbar ist (falls der dort erwähnte Bug nicht gefixed ist - ich habe nicht weiter nachgeforscht).

Zur Not kannst Du aber auch in /etc/conf.d/rc mit RC_PLUG_SERVICES den entsprechenden Dienst (für den das Modul benötigt wird) blacklisten. Oder wenn alles nicht hilft, kannst Du dort RC_COLDPLUG="no" setzen und auf den Coldplug-Service vollständig verzichten. Das stand, glaube ich, auch irgendwo im zitierten Thread.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi,

das mit der System.map lässt sich ganz einfach lösen, entweder kopierst du sie auch nach / oder legst einen Symlink nach / an, hat bei mir das Problem gelöst.

CoS24

----------

## mv

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> entweder kopierst du sie auch nach / oder legst einen Symlink nach / an, hat bei mir das Problem gelöst.

 

Symlink kann ja nichts nützen, wenn die Partition noch nicht gemounted ist. Kopieren in eines der Directories, in dem modules-update sucht, ist zwar theoretisch möglich, aber nicht wirklich praktikabel: Man kann zu leicht bei der Installation eines neuen Kernels vergessen, die Kopie zu überschreiben - da kann man genausogut auch gleich daran denken, selbst "modules-update --force" aufzurufen. Außerdem kann es ja wohl nicht angehen, dass man Daten mehrmals auf der Platte haben muss, bloß weil der Bootvorgang falsch konfiguriert/konzipiert ist.

----------

## Max Steel

also ich hab System.map in /boot als System-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

und ein Symlink mit namen System.map auf System.map-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

und iich fahre gut damit, habe keine Fehler.

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> also ich hab System.map in /boot als System-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> 
> und ein Symlink mit namen System.map auf System.map-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> 
> und iich fahre gut damit, habe keine Fehler.

 

öhm ist bei dir /boot eine seperate partition? Denn das ist hier das Problem

----------

## Max Steel

ja is ne separate.

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm ist bei dir /boot eine seperate partition? Denn das ist hier das Problem

 

Nicht ganz: Das Problem hier ist, dass sowohl /boot eine separate Partition ist als auch (der Inhalt von) /usr/src/linux (auf einer separaten Partition liegt): Wenn in /boot oder in /usr/src/linux oder in /usr/src/linux-$KV oder in / die Datei Sytem.map (oder System.map-$KV oder System.map-genkernel-$ARCH-$KV) stünde, würde modules-update sie finden (also den erwähnten link von / kann man sich sparen).

----------

## mv

Ich habe mir jetzt mal angeschaut, was in /sbin/rc tatsächlich passiert, und es in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3918642.html#3918642 beschrieben.

Selbst wenn man das ganze undokumentierte (und daher unsaubere) Zeug mit /etc/runlevels/boot/.critical macht, schafft man es immer noch nicht, vor /etc/init.d/modules ein mount -at ext2 auszuführen, weil man vorher natürlich /etc/init.d/checkfs ausführen müsste (also in meinem obigen Script fehlt eigentlich ein 

```
need checkfs
```

 bei den Dependencies). Leider hängt checkfs festverdrahtet von /etc/init.d/modules ab.

M.E. ist insbesondere Letzteres ein konzeptioneller Bug, den ich jetzt auf bugzilla melden werde.

----------

